# How do you sew a perfect 1/4" seam?



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

In the class I'm taking they talk about using moleskin or foot padding and putting that on the machine. There's also mention of a 1/4" foot...which I dont have. How do you make sure your seams are all 1/4"?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

In a pinch, I've used masking tape! Just measure 1/4" from the needle and slap a strip on.

Take it off after a day or two because it can leave a sticky residue.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Someone told me to use painter's tape cause it wouldn't leave a residue like masking tape. Don't really know but it seems like that would work.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I used the tape as well, before deciding to invest in the 1/4 inch foot.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Someone here recommended using a snug-fitting rubber band! They have had excellent results with this method.

(...must..find..a..rubber..band..) LOL


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I did buy a 1/4" foot..best sewing tool I've invested in besides the rotary cutter!! I had been using the tape..


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I tried other tricks too.
Then decided that i could swing the $5 for a quarter inch foot. 
(Better yet, get a multi-foot set off eBay. You'll get a bunch of them for about $9.99, including a quarter inch)


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have an adjustable metal seam guide you can screw into the bed of the machine and losten the screw to adjust to what width you want. But if your foot is the wide zig zag one it won't work.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I remembered that I had some old sewing machine feet from the first machine I bought. It was a cheap one that didn't last long. I dug them out and found a foot in there that I never knew what to do with....its adjustable and I think will work to do a 1/4" seam!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wooohooo ginnie! That is going to be your best sewing friend ever! I was going to suggest a strong magnet placed at the 1/4 inch mark, but honestly if you can afford to buy the foot, do it..you'll be thrilled with how much easier sewing life will be!!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I've heard of the moleskin and foot padding, but have never tried it.
I have used tape with success. A 1/4" foot is good. 
Good luck with the found foot.

prairiegirl


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I just tried it with doing some of my blocks for class and it is SO much easier than the moleskin! Sometimes being a packrat is a good thing! Now I will definitely buy one for the treadle!


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

My machine has the 1/4" foot and I use it all the time so I would also suggest, like everyone else, to splurge and get one.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm glad you found the 1/4 or adjustable foot. It sure makes these quilt block more enjoyable. 

I have also heard that about 1/8 to 1/4 inch deep stack of post it notes stuck to where you want the edge, will make a ridge to ride the side of the fabric against and make the 1/4 inch allowance.

I heard of that in a quilting class I took.

Angie


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

the problem with the moleskin is it comes apart...a thread here and a thread there....it may have to do with how small the instructions said to cut it though. 1/4" by 1/2" and it was so small my fat fingers could barely hold it to put it in place!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The body of the block should be on the left of the needle....
the post it's on the right of the needle with it's left edge 1/4 inche from the needle hole on the face plate.

You're making it hard on yourself.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Self-taught it good.

Just try it the other way, and see if it makes life easier. If not, adapt for your way of doing things.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> okay, so I've officially been sewing WRONG my whole life :help: - I'm self-taught -y'all stop laughin' -I can hear yew from here! (and my results kinda speak for themselves  !) Thanks for the clarification -who knows - I might just be able to make me a square SQUARE next time! YEE HAW!!!


WIHH, you are just too funny. I have been sewing fo 40 years and still hope to come up with a square quilt block.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> okay, so I've officially been sewing WRONG my whole life :help: - I'm self-taught -y'all stop laughin' -I can hear yew from here! (and my results kinda speak for themselves  !) Thanks for the clarification -who knows - I might just be able to make me a square SQUARE next time! YEE HAW!!!


I'm mostly self-taught too and I'm remembering some of the things I've done through the years. Oy vey.

No, I'm not laughing although I did chuckle a time or two.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

The problem I have is this: If I try to sew a narrow 1/4 in seam, my machine sucks the fabric down the slot where the needle goes up and down. I had to sew a 1/2 in seam and then trim them for my quilt blocks for the swap! Any ideas to fix this? (And no, no new machine is in my forseeable future.....  )


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

3ravens, is your needle position adjustable? If so, move it to the right and try that. Then you can put more of the fabric under the presser foot and it is less likely to get pulled down. 

Another thing is to sew a scrap piece of fabric as a "leader". Butt your quilt pieces up against the end of it and just keep sewing as you get to the next piece. You exert a very slight tugging motion from the back to keep the fabric moving smoothly.

Hope one of these ideas works w/ your machine.

Mary


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

much of what I do is self taught! My Grannie did teach me the very basics of sewing and cooking but I've learned so much more myself just doing it. In this class I'm doing online they want the fabric turned a certain way on the cutting mat...well I'm in a very tight space for my sewing area and doing it that way just does not work for me! So I'm turning things the way I can make them work.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

The left/right needle position on my Janome is easily adjusted (push a button). I know that a 1/4" seam will be right at the edge of my pressure foot when the needle is in the #6 position.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

I cannot sew a straight seam to save my soul...with Trifocals I need all the help I can get! So, I have to use a number of aids to achieve a square block. I have not only a 1/4" foot but it has a blade on it that rides on the right edge of the fabric as you sew. Its absolutely great! :icecream:

I also use the moleskin or other markers all the way down towards me as when I sew I have trouble maintaining the straight line as my fabric gets fed through the machine. No straight line all the way = crooked block.
Just change it to new stuff when needed. The stuff is cheap! You can lay down a stiff sided paper, like an large index card and rest it up against your needle, then use this as your edge to put down the moleskin. I cut mine 1/2 inch wide. I can't handle anything skinner either. 

Then, I make all blocks OVERSIZED and square them up when done. This works a treat! LOL Like if you are making a half square triangle, don't just add that 7/8th of an inch, add a whole inch etc. Then you have enough to square up each block as you go and your quilt will be nice and straight. If you are making a 12 1/2 " block..make it a bit larger and square it up to size etc.

Also, first thing I have to do is to check that I indeed have a true 1/4" seam. It can change minutely depending on the thread, needle, foot etc. I take an index card that is just for this, line it up in front of the unthreaded needle and on the seam guides, then sew down the card. Then measure what that seam width really is. Adjust your needle position accordingly.

3ravens..... Some tips to correct that annoying Gobble Thing when your fabric gets poked down into the faceplate. Check the faceplate itself. For straight stitching that face plate should only have a small round hole NOT a wide one. The wide holes are for wide stitches like zig zags etc. Secondly, check your needle. It should be new and sharp. Change needles frequently. I use "Jeans/Denim, Sharps 80/12" for almost all of my quilting. Never a "universal" needle!" Change needles with every project like a full quilt. If you are paying for "Quilting Needles" you are paying too much. Check to be sure the thread you are using fits your needle and matches the thread in your bobbin. All this has to be in sync for your machine do its job.

Then check to be sure the needle fits the type of fabric you are sewing with. If you are not using a "quilting cotton" you may need a different type of needle. I change to a finer point needle( like Micro Tex) when I am working with extra tight weaves like Batiks.

Using these tips I do OK but without them I would be a died in the wool disaster! Thank heavens for square-up rulers! LOL


LQ


----------

